# 1209 Mower Conditioner question



## Rooster Ridge Farms (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a 1209 John Deer mower conditioner I purchased last fall. Was wondering what kind of hp it takes to run this machine. Im just starting out and at this time all I have is a Ford 8n . Its strong as a mule but I have not even attemped to try it yet as I have no remote hydroulic hook ups on the ford. Im thinking the mower might weigh more than the tractor also. Can anyone give me an idea of a tractor that would have the minimum HP. to pull this mower and work for a NH 270 bailer as well. Thanks


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Our farm ran a 1209 and later a 1219 for almost 30 years on a Farmall M, Super M or Super MTA. 40 HP will do fine as long as you have enough weight, our M's ran about 60 HP and the MTA ran about 75 HP. If sickle was good and hay was standing good, could run 4 to 5 mph with no sweat.


----------



## wctyilfarmer (Jan 9, 2011)

we used a 1219 with a d17 with out any problems, something with live pto and hydraulics would be preferred, cab and a/c are nice.


----------

